# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Simptomat (shenjat) e Sihrit!

## fisniku-student

*Simptomet e përmledhura të cilat aludojnë në prekjen e xhinëve, syrit apo të sihrit, në mënyrë më të detalizuar.* 


Shenjat e syrit te keq dhe magjise zakonisht kane shume gjera te perbashketa mirepo ndryshojne ne shume siptoma. Ne po i tregojme ne mynyre te pergjithshme.


*Simptomet e xhinit(mess):*

*1.* Dridhje në trup ose disa pjesëve të trupit

*2.* Lëvizje të muskujve jonatyrore

*3.* Mospërqëndrim

*4.* Moskoncetrim

*5.* Ikje ose neveritje për kryerjen e namazit

*6.* Urrejtje për lexim të Kur’anit

*7.*Vështirsim gjatë ndëgjimit të ezanit

*8.* Bërja e gjynaheve

*9.* Ngushtim në gjoks

*10.* Ndjenja e mërzisë në shumicën e kohës

*11.* Mpierje të disa pjesëve të trupit

*12.* Nxehtësi në trup,ose ftohje

*13.* Shpuarje në pjesët e trupit

*14.* Vështirsi në të ecur

*15.* Dhimbje në fund të shpinës

*16.* Dhimbje në pjesë të ndryshme të trupit ndonjiher paraqiten ndonjiher humbin

*17.* Dhimbje këmbe

*18.* Dhimbje në shputat e këmbëve

*19.* Dhimbje të kokës të vazhdueshme nëpër gjithë kokën

*20.* Vështërsi në frymëmarje

*21.* Shtypja e lartë

*22.* Shkëlqim në sy

*23.* Imolisur

*24.* Ndëgjim i zërave të pakuptueshëm

*25.* Ndjenja që po përcillesh dhe kontrollohesh

*26.* Ndjenja qe po të thëret dikush dhe kur shikon ska asgjë

*27.* Endra të trishtueshme të cfarë do lloji,veqanërisht qen ose gjarpërij apo maca

*28.* Dëshirë tejmase për mardhënie

*29.* Ndjehet se është dyfytyrësh në fe

*30.* Humbja e shpresës në mëshirën e All llahut

*31.* Njolla me ngjyrë të kaltër në trup

*32.* Nxehtësi në trup tërë ditën

*33* Urrejtje për tu pastruar me ujë të ftohtë

*34.*Dyshim në cdo send

*35.*Sillje andej këndej

*36.* Bredhje

*37.* i hutuar

*38.* Harresa e tepërt

*39.* Urrejtja për të punuar

*40.* Urrejtje e të qëndruarit me njerëz

*41.* Rrahje e shpejtë e zemrës e papritur(befasisht)

*42.* Qarje pa shkak

*43.* Hidhërim i shpejtë dhe kriza nervore.

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

_    Simptomet e syrit dhe xhelozisë_


*1.Ndryshimi i gjendjes në të keq e më keq

    2.Keqsimii shëndetit shpejtë

    3.Paraqitja e sëmundjeve të ndryshme të rezikshme

    4.Nëfund të kokës ndjen shtypje dhe rëndim

    5.Shytpje mbi vetulla

    6.Shtypje në supe (shpatulla)

    7.Dobësim shumë i madhë në trup

    8.Plogështi e jashtëzakonshme

    9.Marrje frymë me vështirësi dhe rënkim dhe kjo në shumicën e kohës

    10.Durimi i pakët dhe humbja e shpresës

    11.Dëshprim i madh

    12.Rënie shpirtërore

    13.Humbja e besimit në vetvete

    14.Harresa

    15.Humbja në tregti

    16.Mossukses në mësime apo në punë

    17.Shkurorëzim apo mossukses në martesë

    18.Hapja e gojës gjatë dëgjimit të Kur’anit posaqërisht gjatë dëgjimit të kaptinës el-Felek dhe En-Nas

    19.Djegje të syve

    20.Rrjedhja e lotëve pa shkak

    21.Nxehtësia e trupit

    22.Rëndim në tërë trupin veqanërisht në mëngjes

    23.lëvizje e qërpikëve më shumë se normalja

    24.Gogësim

    25.Pagjumësi

    26.Sinusët

    27.Urrejtja e qëndrimit në shtëpi dhe dëshira për të dalur jashtë

    28.Urrejtja per te qendruar ne shtepi dhe deshira per per te dalur jasht

    29.Sëmundje të ndryshme që nga mjekët vijnë rezultatet e mira

    30.Nxjerja e kelbit shumë nga fyti

    31.Vesvese(pëshpëritje) të shumta

    32.Në disa raste cmendurie apo iluzione të kota

    33.Dëshira për të fjetje

    34.Të fikët i lehtë

    35.Tërhiqet sikur ai cili zgjohet nga gjumi

    36.Dhimbje barku të mëdha

    37.Kruarje e trupit

    38.ritja e inpulsit apo rrahjet e zemrës

    39.Mos pasja oreks për ushqim

    40.Rëndim në fund të shpinës apo në shpatulla

    41.Shtrëngim në gjoks dhe dhe dëshira për të qajtur nga shtrengimi i gjoksit

    42.Të qeshurit e pakët

    43.Dhe mendim se jeta është nxier

    44.Dhe në disa raste dëshiron të vdes

    45.Vështirësi në të ecur

    46.Pamundësi për të kryer punë të rënda

    47.Ka mundësi që nuk mund të kryen asnjë punë nga plogështia. 

*

----------


## fisniku-student

* Simptomet e magjisë*

*1.Nxjerja e një ere të keqe nga goja

2.Dhimbje të forta në bark

3.Lëvizje të cuditshme në bark

4.Gazra të shumta në bark

5.I vjen për të vjellë në shumicen e rasteve

6.Humbja e oreksit për ushqim

7.Nxierje të fytyrës dhe zverdhje

8.Rëndim dhe plogështi në tërë trupin

9.Dobësimi i shikimit

10.Vështirësi në frymëmarje i përngjanë sëmundjes së Asmës

11.Problem të rënda

12.Mos sukses në martesë dhe prishja e fejesës

13.Urrejtja e bashkëshortes apo e kundërta nëse është i martuar

14.Impotenca (pafuqia në mardhënie seksuale)

15.Urrejtja e bashkëshortes apo e kundërta kur takohen

16.Pamundësia e lindjes

17.Rëzim

18.Enjte dhe nuk gjen tek mjekët ilaq për këtë

19.Ikja nga shoqëria

20.Ndryshime të befasishme pa shkak

21.Mjegullim i syve

22.Paraqitja e pejve të lidhura para syve

23.Fryerja e barkut

24.Djegje stomaku*

_Nuk është kushtë që të mblidhen të gjitha simptomet për të aluduar se personi është i sëmurë,por shumicën e tyre,dhe nuk është kusht se nëse dikush posedon dicka nga këto simptome të jetë i sëmurë nga xhinët,msyshi,xhelozia apo sihri._


_Vërejtje !!!

Këta simptome janë të njohura pas studimit të cështjes dhe kërkimit,dhe nuk ka argumente nga
Kur’ani dhe Sunneti,për këtë ka që janë qëlluar dhe ka që janë gabime,si cdo fjalë e njeriut._

----------


## fisniku-student

_E dobishme:_


Disa fjalë të dijetarëve rreth vërtetësisë së hyrjes së xhinit në trupin e njeriut.

Ka thënë Abdullah ibn Ahmed ibn Hanbel:

thashë babit tim,disa prej njerëzve po pretendojnë se xhini nuk mund të hyn në trupin e njeriut?u përgjigj Ahmed ibn Hanbeli::

Biri im,ata gënjejnë,xhini flet në gjuhën e njeriut.(Risaletul Xhin 7 )

Ka thënë shejh Islam ibn Tejmije:

Prezenca e xhinit është autentike në Kur’an dhe në Sunnet dhe me pajtim të gjithë dijetarëve të ummetit,dhe gjithashtu hyrja e xhinit në trup të njeriut me pajtim të dijetarëve të ehli sunnetit,dhe kjo qështje është e dëshmuar për atë që mendon,dhe njeriu mund të flet fjalë që nuk e di se cka ka folur,dhe mund të godet goditje të fortë që në qoftë se e godet deven do ta mbyste,dhe për këtë nuk din gjë i sëmuari,dhe fjala e të Lartësuarit :*"Sikur ai që zgjohet nga të prekurit e shejtanit".(el Bekare 275)*

Dhe fjala e pejgamberit,salallahu alejhi ue selem:

:_”Me të vërtet shejtani qarkullon në birin e Ademit ashtu siq qarkullon gjaku"(Autentik)_.

Ka thënë Amrin ibn Abijd :

_"Mohuesi i hyrjes së xhinit në trup të njeriut ështe ateist"_

*Egzistenca e Xhinnëve*

Njerezit sulmohen nga xhinnet per arsye te ndryshme si: e sulmojne njeriun ngase xhinni eshte dashuruar ne te, ngase deshiron t'a pengoje ne ibadet, ngase deshiron t'a demtoje, ngase urdherohen nga sihrbazet (magjistaret), ngase deshirojne te hakmirren e te ngjashme.

Arsyet se pse sulmojne xhinnet i cekem me siper, ndersa ndodh qe edhe njeriu t'a demtoje xhinnin, duke mos e ditur, shembull mund te ndodh qe njeriu te hedhe uje te nxehte mbi trosha te bukes ku rrijne xhinnet dhe t'a djeg xhinnin, ne raste te tilla, xhinni e sulmon njeriun.

Duhet pasur parasysh se xhinnet jetojne ne vende te ndryshme, dhe ne kete menyre njeriu mund te hase ne t'a, dhe meqe nuk i sheh, t'i demtoje ata e pastaj ata t'a sulmojne.

Xhinnet jetojne ne vende te ndryshme, si: germadha, shtepi te vjetra dhe te pabanuara, shpella, varreza, barraka, prane burimeve, ne vendet ku ka gjithnje gjak, eshtra, urine, pleh kafshesh, banjo, sikurse transmetohet se Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thene:

''Banjot jane te banuara plote, prandaj kur ndonjeri prej jush shkon ne banjo le te thote: ''Bismilah, Allahume inij eudhu bike minel khubuthi uel khabaith'' (me emrin e Allahut, o Allah, une kerkoj mbrojtje prej teje prej shejtaneve dhe shejtaneve). (Transmetojne Buhariu, Muslimi, Ahmedi dhe Ibn Maxhe)

Ne kete menyre, para hyrjes ne banjo, nese thuhet duaja qe cekem me siper, behemi te padukshem per shejtanin, dhe ai nuk mund te na demtoje apo te na shikoje pjeset intime. 

Lusim All llahun të sëmurit prej muslimanëve ti shëroj,dhe të shëndoshëve tua vazhdojë begatinë e shëndetit,All llahume Amin.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Mësyshi - Argumentet e ekzistimit, teknikat e sherimit etj...*

Në hadithet e Pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ve selem] mësyshi emërtohet me emrin "el-ajn" (syri). Ibn-Haxheri e definon "se ai është shikim me mahnitje nga ana e personit me natyrë të keqe i përzier me zili nga i cila vjen (shfaqet) dëmi (sëmundja)... Allahu [subhanehu ve teala] ka krijuar fuqi të ndryshme dhe aftësi në trupa dhe shpirtra. Personi i turpshëm reagon në atë mënyrë që kur ta shikosh i skuqet fytyra, njeriu frikacak zverdhet e kështu me rradhë. Për shkak te hdhjes së pandarë të shikimeve dhe këtyre reakcioneve ky veprim (ndikim) i përshkruhet syrit, edhepse në realitet ai është ndikim i shpirtërave që në natyrën e tyre kanë fuqi të ndryshme, aftësi dhe specifika që ndikojnë në persona të tjerë, ndonjëherë vetem me shikimin, pa kurrfare kontakti fizik... Pra, nga syri i atij që merr mësyshë ndonjëherë shpërthen shikimi sikur shigjetë, i cili, nëse e godet trupin e pa mbrojtur, ndikon në te, ose nëse trupi është i imunizuar me dhikër dhe lutje, ia kthen pronarit:." Abdul-Vehid Bali thotë se dijetarët islamë, siç jane Ibn-Xheuzi, Ibn-Kajimi, Ibn Haxheri, En-Neveviu dhe të tjerë, bëjnë dallim mes zilisë dhe mësyshit.

Zilia ka domethënie më të gjërë se mësyshi. Personi që mund të merr mësyshë është lloj i veçantë i ziliqarit. Kurse çdo ziliqar nuk ka aftësi që të merr mësyshë. Zilia buron nga urrejtja dhe dëshira për t'u humbur ndonjë mirësi, kurse mësyshi nga habija dhe mahnitja e ndonjë bukurie. Këto dy cilësi kanë të përbashkët ndikirnin, d.m.th. shkaktojnë dëme.

Dijetarët islamë duke u bazuar në normat e teksteve tradicionale konsiderojnë se:

*a)* Zilia është realitet i njohur nga tekstet e Kur'anit dhe Sunetit kurse ndikon me lejen e Allahut,

*b)* Zilinë e posedojnë edhe njerëzit edhe xhinët; xhinët me zili mund të ndikojnë në njerëzit.

*c)* Zilinë mund ta posedojë edhe njeriu i verbër,

*d)* Zilia e njeriut mund të ndikojë edhe në veten e tij, pasurinë dhe familjen.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Argumentet e ekzistimit dhe ndikimit të mësyshit*

Ashtu siç në Sherijat ka argumente për ekzistimin dhe ndikimin e sihrit, njëashtu ka argumente tekstuale në transmetimet tradicionale për ekzistimin dhe ndikimin e mëshyshit (syrit);

*1.* Në komentin e Kur'anit të Ibn Kethirit ceket "se Ja'kubi [alejhi selam] kur i pergatiti bijtë e vet sëbashku me Bunjaminin për në Egjipt, i urdhëroi që të mos hynë nga një derë, por të hynë nëpër shumë dyer, sepse kishte frikë që njerëzit mos t'i marrin mësyshë e t'I dëmtojnë, sepse ata me të vërtetë Kanë mundësi edhe kalorësin ta hedhin nga kali. Kjo ngase ata fizikisht ishin të bukur dhe elegant."

"Po ai (Jakubi) tha: 'O bijtë e mi, mos hyni (në Egjipt) për një derë, po hyni nëpër dyer të ndryshme. Unë nuk mund të largoj prej jush asnjë send nga caktimi i Allahut, vendimi nuk është i tjetërkujt vetëni i Allahut, vetëm Atij iu kam mbështetur dhe vetëm Atij le t'i mbështeten ata që. besuan. Dhe ata hynë ashtu si porositi babai i tyre., po ajo nuk ishte gjë që do t'u ndihmonte asgjë nga caktimi i Allahut, përveç një dëshire të Jakubit që e kishte në vete dhe e kreu. Po ai (Jakubi) ishte i dijshëm për te, ngase Ne e kemi mësuar për atë, por shumica e njerëzve nuk e dinë." (Jusuf: 67, 68) Pjesa e ajetit "përveç një dëshire të Jakubit që e kishte në vete dhe e kreu." bëhet fjalë, sipas Ibn Kethirit, për ate "se prej tyre është larguar mësyshi" me ate që e dëgjuan këshillën e babait të tyre duke hyrë nga një nëpër dyer të ndryshme.

Buhariu transmeton hadithin nga Aishja e cila thotë: "Ka urdhëruar (ose më ka urdhëruar) Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ve selem] të këndohet rukje nga mësyshi."

Në komentin e këtij hadithi Ibn Haxheri cekë transmetimin e Ahmedit nga Ebu Hurejres:

"A'jn (mësyshi) është realitet ku merr pjesë shejtani dhe zilia e pasardhësve të Ademit."

*2.* Edhe Muslimi shënon transmetimin nga Ebu Hurejra [radia-llahu anhu]: "Mësyshi është i vërtetë, realitet"

*3.* Ibn Maxhe ka shënuar transmetimin nga Aishja [radiallahu anha] për të cilin shejh Albani thotë se është i vërtetë: "Kërkoni tek Allahu strehim nga mësyshi, sepse rnësyshi është realitet që ekziston."

*4.* Buhariu ka shënuar në "Tarihun" e tij transmetimin nga Xhabiri [radiallahu anhu] se Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë: "Vdekshmëria më e madhe në Umetin tim, pas caktimit të Allahut,është nga ndikimi i mësyshit" Për këtë transmetim shejh Albani thotë se është hasen (i mirë).

----------


## fisniku-student

*Teknika e shërimit nga mësyshi*

Mënyra e shërimit nga mësyshi është përmendur në transmetimin që e ka shënuar Ahmedi, Nesaiu dhe Ibn Maxhe nga Umame ibn Sehla ibn Hunejha i cili rrëfen: "Babai im, Ebu Sehl ibn Hunejf lahej në Harare duke e hjekur pelerinën e tij derisa e shikonte Amir ibn Rebi'a. Sehli kishte lëkurë të bardhë dhe te bukur. Amiri tha: 'Deri tani nuk kam parë këso lëkure as te virgjëresha e fshehur!'. Në të njëjtin vend Sehlin e goditi nje dhimbje e fortë e cila rritej. U lajmërua edhe Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ve selem] se ai (Sehli) nuk mund të ngriste kokën, ndersa ai pyeti:

'A dyshoni në ndokend?'

'Në Amir ibn Rebi'un'-thanë.

Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ve selem] e thirri dhe në mënyrë të rreptë iu drejtua:

'Përse ndokush nga ju e mbytë vëllain e vet? Pse nuk e bekove? Laju atij!'

Amiri mbi një enë e lau fytyrën e tij, duart, bërrylat, fundin e këmbëve dhe nën rrobet (teshat) e tij. Mandej atë ujë e hodhi mbrapa mbi te dhe në atë moment Sehli u shërua."

Nga transmetimi i cekur kuptojmë se nga goditja e syrit (mësyshit) mund të vdiset. Dijetarët islamë nuk janë të një mendimi rreth dënimit të talion-it për mbytje nga mësyshi. Mendimi i Kurtubiut është se ai që merr mësyshë duhet ta kompenzon dëmin që e ka shkaktuar. Nëse e mbytë ndokend me mësyshë atëherë dënohet me kisas (dënimi i talion-it) ose paguarjen e dijes (gjakut), Në këtë rast ai është i ngjajshëm me sihirbasin, të cilin dijetarët nuk e konsiderojnë renegat të fesë dhe nuk mbytet për kufër.

Dijetarët e medhhebit shafi e ndalojnë dënimin e talion-it duke konsideruar se me mësyshë, në shumicën e rasteve, nuk vritet.

En-Neveviu konsideron se ai që merr mësyshë nuk është i obliguar të paguajë as gjakun e as kefaret (shpagim), ngase fizikisht asgjë nuk ka bërë, pos që ka shprehur (treguar) zili dhe dëshirë për ndërprejen e ni'metit të ndokujt.

Ibn Betali përcjell nga disa dijetarë se pushteti duhet ta mbyllë në shtëpinë e tij atë që ka marrë mësyshë, kurse për te të kujdeset ndonjë kujdestar, nëse është i varfër. Arsyetimi i kësaj procedure është në atë se dëmi nga ky person eshtë më i madh se dëmi i bartësit të elefantiazës të cilit Omeri [radiallahu anhu] ia kishte ndaluar të përzihet me njerëz, apo nga dëmi që e shkakton ai i cili han hudhër e i ndalohet të prezantojë në namaz me xhemat.

El-Bali përmend edhe mënyra tjera për shërim nga mësyshi:

Njëra nga mënyrat e shërimit është edhe të vihet dora në kokën e atij që është marrë mësyshë dhe të lexohet duaja:

_"Bismil-lahi erkike, min kul-li shej'in ju'dhike, min kul-li nefsin ev ajnin hasidin Allahu jeshfike, bismil-lahi erkike."_ (Në emër të Allahut të bëj rukje. Prej çdo sendi që të pengon, prej çdo të keqe të ndokujt apo mësyshit Allahu të shëron. Në emër të Allahut të bëj rukje."

Ose të lexohet duaja:

"Allahume! Raben-nasi, idh~hebil-be's ishfi, Entesh-Shafi la shifae il-la shifaeke shifaen la jugadiru sekamen." (O Allahu im Krijues i njerëzve, largo deshprimin! Shëro, se Ti je Shërues! Nuk ka shërim pos shërimit Tënd, shërim i cili nuk sjell sëmundje)".

Ose lexohen suret:

_Ihlas dhe Mua'vidhetejn._

*
Preventiva nga mësyshi*

Nga transmetimi i cekur kuptojmë po ashtu se preventiva nga mësyshi ështe në lloj të lutjes (duasë) për begati (bereket).

Zilia dhe mësyshi mund të ndalohen para se të ndodhin, duke lexuar suret "El-Mua'vidhetejn" dhe leximit të duave mbrojtëse të Pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ve selem].

Ai që merr mësyshë ndalon ndikimin e tij në tjetrin nëse e lexon formulën:

"Ma sha'allahu la kuvete ila bilah" (Ndodhë vetëm ajo që dëshiron Allahu. S'ka fuqi pa ndihmën e Allahnt) siç ka ardhur në transmetimin e Enesit:

"Kush sheh diç që e mahnitë le të thotë: 'Ma sha'allahu la kuvete ila bilah', nuk do ta dëmton."

----------


## fisniku-student

* Shërimi me Kur'an si formë e profesionit të paguar (qasje fikhore)*

Në tërë botën islame, në Lindje dhe Perëndim, ekziston një numër i madh i atyre qe mirren me shërim me Kur'an, si profesion, duke u paguar dhe fituar në këtë mënyrë për jetesë. Pasi që këtu bëhet fjalë për shfrytëzimin e vlerave doktrinare për qëllime të pastra materiale, do të japim një shkoqitje sherijato-juridike të kësaj çështje me qëndrim për lejimin apo ndalimin e këtij veprimi. Sigurisht, këtu nuk do të bëhet fjalë për shërimet që nuk janë të lejuara me Sherijat për të cilat nuk ka se çka të thuhet pos se janë të ndaluara.

Në transraetimet autentike përmendet lejimi i këndimit të rukjes së drejtë dhe marrja e shpërblimit për leximin e saj, siç ka ardhur në transmetimet që i përmendëm. Buhariu ka regjistruar transmetimin në të cilin Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ve selem] pasi qe është pyetuir për shpërblimin nga rukja, ka thënë:

"Gjënë më të rnirë që mund të mirrni si shpërblim është Libri i Allahut (këndimi i rukjes)."

Bile, në një transmetim ai kërkon që edhe atë ta inkuadrojnë në ndarjen e tufës së dhenve që ishte fituar nga këndimi i rukjes. Pra, këndimi i rukjes së drejtë dhe shpërblimi për te me Sherijat është e lejuar. Objekti i diskutimit përkufizohet vetëm në mënyrën se si ndokush i përkushtohet rukjes, bëhet i njohur dhe për çdo ditë pranon të sëmurë në termine të caktuara duke e bërë këtë si profesion jetësor që paguhet.


*Anomalitë doktrinare dhe personale që e përcjellin këtë profesion*

Në këtë praktikë shfaqen anomalitë e Sherijatit të cilat mund të sjellin pasoja të padëshiruara të natyrës doktrinare dhe të shkaktojnë dëm te lexuesi dhe atij që i lexohet, e që duhet shmangur.

*1.* Masa e njerëzve e cila vazhdimisht gjendet te një lexues i rukjes (mjek) mund të shkakton bindje të gabuar tek njerëzit e thjeshtë, të paarsimuar të cilët fillojnë të besojnë se ai person posedon cilësi të privilegjuara, mbinatyrore dhe mundësi të shërimit, duke e anashkaluar rëndësinë e fjalëve të Allahut, duave dhe dhikreve që i lexohen, ose në konsektiencën e fundit, duke harruar se ajo është në kompetencat e Allahut. Ata gjithë fuqinë e tyre ia kushtojnë ardhjes së atij personi i cili i lexon, që të caktojnë termin tek ai, duke e lënë pas dore atë më të rëndësishmen:

Kur'ani thotë:

"Ne të shpallim Kur'anin që është shërim dhe mëshirë për besimtarët," (Isra: 82)

"Thuaj: Ai për besimtarët është udhëzues e shërues." (Fussilet: 44)

Në këtë mënyrë zvogëlohet rëndësia e ndikimit të Kur'anit, qe është dëm në qasjen doktrinare të fesë, që duhet shmangur.

*2.* Duke u kthyer në historinë e hershme dhe në biografinë e Pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ve selem], sahabëve të tij dhe gjeneratës së parë të dijetarëve të besueshëm, nuk kemi shembuj që ndonjëri prej tyre të kishte lënë punën e t'i ishte përkushtuar vetëm shërimit me rukje, duke fituar vetëm në këtë mënyrë për jetese.

*3.* As halifet, si sundues të besimtarëve, nuk kanë caktuar lexues të posaçëm të rukjes për t'i shëruar njerëzit ashtu siç i kanë caktuar gjykatësit, muftitë dhe organet tjera të rëndësishme të shtetit islam, edhepse në çdo gjeneratë ka pasur njerez që ishin të semurë me simptome të ndikimit të xhinëve shejtanë, sihrit dhe mësyshit. Të sëmurit ose i kanë bëre rukje vetvetes ose kane shkuar te ndonjë dijetar për t'i bërë rukje, dhe me këtë mbaronte çdo gjë. Pra, nuk jane caktuar shërues të posaçëm, lexues të rukjes, si kategori e posaçme e profesionit e të jetojnë nga kjo.

*4.* Kur shejtani (sotona) sheh se një grupë e madhe njerëzish janë tubuar rreth një personi, " ndihmon atij" duke publikuar se shejtanët i frikohen atij dhe se dalin nga i sëmuri duke u friksuar nga ai që njerëzit të fillojnë të mendojnë se ai posedon disa cilësi sekrete mbinatyrore, dhe gjithë këtë e bën që të dobësohet besimi në vlerën dhe mbinatyrshmërinë e fjalës së Allahut. Kurthat e shejtanit janë të thella dhe mjaft intelegjente. Mund t'i njohin vetëm njerëzit të cilët e njohin Sherijatin e Allahut [subhanehu ve teala]. El-A'lejani citon se Ibn Tejmije ka thënë: "I njoh njerëzit të cilëve u drejtohen bimët me përmendjen e dobive që i posedojnë. Në realitet, lajmërohen shejtanët që kanë hyrë në to. Njoh edhe disa që u drejtohen drunjtë dhe gurët duke folur: 'U bëftë mire, o njerëz të shquar të Allahut!'. Mirëpo, kur e lexojnë Ajetul-Kursinë, zërat humbin (shuhen). Njoh njerëz që shkojnë të gjuajnë shpezë, e ato u drejtohen duke folur: 'Më merr, që të ushqehet ndonjë njeri i varfër!'. E gjithe kjo është bisedë e shejtanit që hynë në ta ashtu siç hyn në njeriun".

*5.* Edhe vetë lexuesi eshtë në një sprovë doktrinare. Kur sheh masën e cila i drejtohet dhe shërohet pas daljes së xhinit duke i bërë rukje, fillon të mendojë se ai ështe shkaktar i gjithë kësaj (shërimit) dhe se ai eshtë i zgjedhur i Allahut. Mendon me kompleks të mbivlerësimit. Ja, gjithë muslimanët këndojne Kur'an, mirëpo vetëm atij i drejtohen për shërim. Dhe i imponohet që të sheh gjithë atë masë të madhe që i drejtohet Në këte mënyrë dhe lexuesi i rukjes dalengadalë mund të lajthitë nga rruga e drejtë.

*6.* Ai që ben rukje nëse xhini nuk iritohet dhe nuk lajmërohet pas bërjes se rukjes, në raste të posaçme nuk din se ku qënron problemi dhe jep dijagnozë të gabuar dhe thotë se filani është i shëndoshë, se në te nuk ka xhinë dhe as nuk është marrë mësyshë, dhe në mendjen e tij krijon bindje se pas këndimit të rukjes xhini patjetër duhet të lajmërohet, gjë që nuk është e saktë. Nuk është patjetër që çdo xhin të lajmërohet pas leximit të rukjes, e as që çdokush prej tyre frikohet nga rukja. Me këtë mashtrohet i sëmuri dhe i lë pas dore disa lutje dhe mburoja.

*7.* Disa sahabë ishin të njohur si të mirë të cilëve Allahu ua pranon lutjet, siç ishte Sa'd ibn ebi Vekasi, njëri nga dhjetë të përgëzuarit me Xhenet ose ata të cilëve Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ve selem] me lutje ua dhuroi këtë cilësi. Nga gjenerata e tabi'inëve me këtë ishte i njohur Uvejs el-Kami. Por edhe në biografinë e tyre nuk permendet se muslimanët u kanë shkuar në shtëpi në grupe të presin t'u caktohet termin dhe tretman, që t'u ndihmojnë me lutjet e tyre.

Pra, mund të konstatojmë se pranimi i këndimit te rukjes si profesion jetësor nuk ka qenë i njohur në kohën e sahabëve dhe gjeneratës se dijetarëve të besueshëm. Po ashtu kjo mund të sjellë edhe anomali doktrinare të padëshiruara te lexusi dhe te ai që i lexohet, edhe pse në esencë lejohet shpërblimi dhe marrja e shpërblimit per leximin e rukjes, nëse nuk është në formë të profesionit (professional) jetësor. Prandaj, preferohet që më mirë të largohemi nga kjo veprimtari si profesion jetësor.

----------


## fisniku-student

* Njohja e magjise*

    Kuptimi gjuhesor i magjise
    Kuptimi praktik
    Disa rrugë qe magjistari afron xhindet
    Magjia sipas kuranit dhe sunetit
    argumentet për magjine ne kuran dhe synet për ndohdjen e xhindeve
    Argumentet për ndodhjen e magjise sipas kuranit dhe sunetit
    Thëniet e dijtareve për magjine

* Llojet e magjise*

    Llojet e magjise sipas Er-Rrazit
    Llojet e magjise sipas Er-Ragip
    Vertetesia e magjise e qartesimi i llojeve te saj

*Si grumbullon magjistari xhindet*

*  Rruget jo te plota te tij*


*    Ligji i magjise ne sheriatin islam*

    Gjykimi i atij qe meson magjine ne islam
    Gjykimi ne islam për magjistaret
    Gjykimi i magjistarit te krishtereve ose hebrejve

    A lejohet prishja e magjise me magji
    Ndryshimi magjise me mrekulline


*  Prishja e magjise*

    Magjia për ndarjen e bashkeshorteve: (shenjat mynyrat e prishjes,shembuj ilaci i saj)
    Magjia për dashuri (shenjat shembuj prishja dhe ilaci)
    Magjia e imagjinimit (shenjat shembuj prishja dhe ilaci)
    Magjia e cmendurise (shenjat, prishja, ilaci)
    Magjia e dembelizmit (shenjat, prishja ilaci i saj)
    Magjia Heautif
    Magjia e semundjes (shenja, prishja, ilaci i saj)
    Magjia e gjakederdhjes tek gratë (shenjat, mynyra e prishjes ilaci).
    Magjia e vonimit te marteses (shenjat, ilaci shembuj).

*  ILaci i atij qe smund te kryeje marredhenie me gruan e tij*

    Menyra e lidhjes se magjise.
    ILaci me kuran dhe sunet dhe perkujtimin nga sheriati
    Ndryshimi midis lidhjes me magji dhe dobesimit te trupit
    ILaci i disa llojeve te shterpesise
    Mbrojtja e dhendrit dhe nuses nga magjia
    Shembuj te ilacit te lidhjes me magji te burrit dhe gruas

*  ILaci i syrit te keq*

    Argumenetet nga kurni e suneti për pasojat e syrit dhe demet e tij.shembuj.
    Vertetsia e syrit te keq
    ILaci i syrit te keq
    Shembuj konkrete te ilaceve te syrit dhe shembuj te semureve me syrin e keq

----------


## fisniku-student

*Njohja e magjise*


Magjia ne kuptimin e saj gjuhesor: Ka thënë Esheri ,Magjia është një pune ne te cilën afrohet shejtani me ndihmën e tij .Tha gjithashtu ,origjina e magjise është ndryshimi I dickaje nga e vërteta ne diçka tjetër sikur magjistari bën te koten ne pamjen e te vërtetës është njësoj sikur largoi diçka nga shikimi I njerzve.

Transmeton Shumer nga ebi Aishe. Arabet e quajtën magjine sihr sepse ajo ndryshon shendetin ne semundje. Faris magjia e nxjerrjes e te kotes ne pamjen e vërtetës.

Thuhet ne fjalën e arabishtes El Mesijt: Magjia është një gjë delicate.U than e fjalorin Muhijtun muhijt Magjia është një nxjerrje e dickaje ne pamjen me te mirë e te jetë sprove.

Fehrudijn Err-RRazi ka then : Magjia ne sheriatin Islam është specializmi I çdo gjeje qe fsheh shkakun e saj shfaqet ne pamje jot e vërtetë dhe merret me mashtrim.Tha ibn kudame el mukadesi.Ai është lidhje magjish,lexime (të ndryshme) fjale te cilat thuhen e shkruhen ,apo punohet dickcka qe le pasoja ne trupin, zemren ,llogjiken e atij qe I bëhet magji ne mynyre jo direkte(prekje) e këto janë te vërteta.Ka magji qe vret qe semur ose qe e merr burin nga gruaja e tij dhe nuk e le të kryeje marredhenie dhe qe bent e urrejne njëri-tjetrin.

*Njohja e magjise*

Është marrëveshje mes magjistarit dhe shejtanit qe te beje magjistari disa nga te ndaluarat (haramet) ose bindjen e tij ne çfarë kërkohet nga ai.

*Disa nga mynyrat e magjise.*

Nga magjistaret ka qe mbeshtjellin kuranin ne këmbë e futet ne banjo.Ka qe shkruan ajetet e Kuranit me gjakun e menstruacioneve.Ka nga ato qe I shkruajnë ato poshtë këmbës.Ka qe nga ato qe shkruajnë El fatihan mbrapsht..Ka nga ata qe falen pa abdes.Ka nga ato qe rrine pa u lare.Ka nga ato qe therin për hirë te shejtanit e nuk permendin emrin e Allahut ne therrje dhe e çon mishin e therur ne vende qe ua percakton shejtani.Ka nga ato qe bëjnë sikur flasin me planetet dhe I bien sexhede atyre.Ka nga ato qe kryejne marredhenie me nenat ose vajzat e tyre e shkruajnë lloj nuskash ne gjuhe joarabe te pakuptushem qe kanë përmbajtje mohimi(kufri).

Nga këto kuptojme qe xhindi nuk e ndihmon magjistarin e nuk I sherben atij përveçse me shkembim e me gjëra te tjera qe ne to te këtë sa me shumë kufer(mohim) ose harame te beje magjistari aq me shumë I sherben xhindi prej shejtaneve e me I shpejte ne zbatimin e kerkesave te tij.E nëse magjistari nuk I ploteson çështjet e kufrit(mohimit) për te cilat e urdheron shejtani ai e nderpret sherbimin e tij dhe e kundershton ne urdherta e tij.Magjistari dhe shejtani prej xhindeve janë dy shoqerues ne kundërshtim me urdherat e Allahut.E nëse sheh me vëmendje ne fytyren e magjistarit do të qartesohet saktesia e fjalës time do ta gjesh fytyren e tij sikur është një errësirë e zeze për shkak te kufrit (mohimit)te tij.E nëse e njeh magjistarin nga afër do të vesh re qe jeton me probleme me veten e tij me gruan dhe fëmijët e tij dhe nuk mundet te fleje I qete e I clodhur,por gjithmonë qorton veten e tij. Por herë pas herë zgjohet I frikesuar nga gjumi.Pervec kësaj shejtanet shkojnë dhe ia demtojne gratë e e magjistareve fëmijët e tyre ka raste qe edhe e rrahin magjistarin xhindet dhe I sjellin probleme përçarje e shqetesime.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Magjia ne dritën e kuranit dhe sunetit.*

Argumentet për ndodhjen e xhindeve dhe shejtanit.Lidhjet midis xhindit dhe shejtanit janë shumë te forta.Xhindet dhe shejtanet bashkepunojne ne magji.Disa njerëz e mohojne ekzistencën e xhindeve dhe shejtaneve prej tyre dhe ndodhjen e magjise e për këtë po ju sjell disa argumenta te egiztences se tyre te permbledhura.

_Ajeti 29 i sures Ahka

29. (Përkujto) Kur disa prej exhinëve i drejtuam te ti që ta dëgjojnë Kur'anin dhe kur u afruan dhe e dëgjuan atë, thanë: "Heshtni!" dhe kur u krye, u kthyen te populli i vet dhe e këshilluan.

[6. En am }

130. O grumbull i xhinve dhe i njerëzve! A nuk ju erdhën nga mesi juaj të dërguar t'ju rrëfejnë argumentet e Mia dhe t'ju tërheqin vërejtjen për takimin tuaj në këtë ditë? Ata thonë:  "Dëshmojmë kundër vetvetes". I pat mashtruar ata jeta e kësaj botë dhe ashtu (të detyruar) dëshmuan kundër vetvetes se me të vërtetë e refuzonin (të vërtetën)

55. Rrahman

33. O turmë e xhinëve dhe e njerëzve, nëse keni mundësi të dilni përtej kufijve të qiejve e të tokës, depërtoni pra, po nuk mundeni vetëm me ndonjë fuqi të fortë (por ju nuk e keni atë).

72. Xhin

1. Thuaj: "Mua më është shpallur se një grup i vogël nga xhinët i vuri veshin dhe dëgjoi (Kur'anin) dhe (kur u kthyen te të vetët) thanë: "Ne kemi dëgjuar një Kur'an që mahnit,

6. Dhe se ka pasur burra prej njerëzve, që kërkonin ndihmë prej disa xhinëve dhe ashtu ua shtonin atyre edhe më shumë arrogancën.

5. Maide

91. Shejtani nuk dëshiron tjetër, përveç se nëpërmjet verës dhe bixhozit të hedhë armiqësi mes jush, t'ju pengojë nga të përmendurit Zotin dhe t'ju largojë nga namazi. Pra, a po i jepni fund (alkoolit e bixhozit)?

24. Nur

21. O ju të cilët besuat, mos shkoni gjurmëve të djallit, pse kush ndjek gjurmët e djallit ai urdhëron për të shëmtuara e të irituara, e sikur të mos ishte mirësia e All-llahut ndaj jush dhe mëshira e Tij, askush prej jush nuk do të pastrohej kurrë (prej mëkateve), por All-llahu e pastron atë që do Ai. All-llahu dëgjon e di._

Argumentet nga kurani janë shumë ,është e njohur qe ne kuran është një sure e njohur e plotë për xhindet e mjafton të dish se ne kuran fjala xhind përmendet 22 herë,fjal shejtan përmendet 68 herë.E japim këtë informacion me qëllim qe te tregojme qe ajetet qe flasin për xhindet dhe shejtanet janë te shumta.

*Argumentet nga syneti.*

Ibn Mesudi r.a ka then :  Ishim me te derguarin e Allahut .as ne një nate prej netëve .Nuk e gjetem profetin a.s , e kerkuam rrugëve dhe luginave e thame do të jetë vrarë. kaluam naten me te keqe qe mund te këtë kaluar ndonjë popull. Kur u gdhi profeti a.s erdhi nga drejtimi I shkretetires .Thame o derguari I Allahut te kerkuam dhe te ndoqem pas e nuk te gjetem dhe kaluam naten me te keqe qe mund te këtë kaluar ndonjë popull.Ai tha :  Me erdhi një xhind thirres e shkova me te dhe u lexova kuran atyre”Tha ibn mesudi : u Nis me ne na tregoi gjurmet e xhindeve dhe gjurmet e zjarrit të tyre dhe e pyeten xhindet për një lloj ushqimi dhe tha”për ju është ushqim çdo kocke qe është përmendur emir I Allahut gjatë therjes se mishit tek ajo është mbushur me mish dhe kafshet tuaja hajne bajgat e kafsheve tona(te njerzve) po dhe u tha I derguari I Allahut a.s shokeve: Mos u pastroni me ato kocka sepse ato janë ushqim për vellezerit e juaj xhinde.(Muslimi)

Ebi sejd el hidri r.a ka then –Me tha I derguari I Allahut a.s .Të shikoj qe I do delet dhe shkretetiren .Nëse je ne shkretetire me delet e tua thirre ezanin për namaz nfrije zërin ne ezan sepse kush degjon zërin e muezinit prej xhindeve dhe prej njerzve e çdo gjë tjetër do të deshmoje ne ditën e gjykimit.Trans Maliku, Buhari, Nesaiu dhe Ibn Maxhe.

Ibn Abazi ka then – U nis I derguari I Allahut a.s ne një grup sahabesh për te shkuar ne tregun e qujatur ukadh dhe u ndaluan shejtanet nga lajmet e qiellit dhe u qelluan me zjarr.U kthyen shejtanet tek populli I tyre dhe thanë çfarë keni- thanë- U ndaluam nga lajmet e qiellit(fjalët qe bisedonin engjejt) dhe na qelluan me zjarr.Thane – Nuk u ndaluat nga lajmet veçse ka ndoshur diçka ne toke.Kerkoni ne lindje e perëndim te tokes e shikoni se çfarë ju pengon nga lajmet e qiellit.U nisen xhindet drejt tuahmes (qytet) tek profeti a.s qe ishte ne vendin e quajtur Nahle. Tregon muadhi: Ai po falte namazin e sabahut me shoket e tij kur degjuan kuranin (xhindet) pushuan qe te degjonin e thanë kur u kthyen tek populli I tyre. "Ne kemi dëgjuar një Kur'an që mahnit, që udhëzon në të vërtetën, andaj ne i besuam atij dhe Zotit tonë, kurrësesi nuk do t'ia shoqërojmë më askë".Dhe zbriti Allahu ajetin e kuranit për ti njoftuar besimtaret dhe profetin a.s me këtë gjë ne suren xhind.

1. Thuaj: "Mua më është shpallur se një grup i vogël nga xhinët i vuri veshin dhe dëgjoi (Kur'anin) dhe (kur u kthyen te të vetët) thanë: "Ne kemi dëgjuar një Kur'an që mahnit,
2. që udhëzon në të vërtetën, andaj ne i besuam atij dhe Zotit tonë, kurrësesi nuk do t'ia shoqërojmë më askë".
3. Dhe se lartësia e madhëruar e Zotit tonë nuk është që ka as grua, as fëmijë
8. Dhe vërtet, ne kemi hulumtuar ta arrijmë qiellin, po atë e gjetëm përplot roje të forta dhe me shkëndija (zjarri që djeg),
9. Dhe ne më parë hulumtonim në vendvështrimin për të dëgjuar, e kush përpiqet të dëgjojë tash, ai has në pusinë e shkëndijës së zjarrtë.
10. Ne nuk e dimë se me këtë (përgatitje të qiellit) është për qëllim ndonjë e keqe për ata që janë në tokë, apo Zoti i tyre dëshiron që ata t'i udhëzojë.
11. Është e vërtetë se prej nesh ka të mirë, por ka edhe që nuk janë aq të mirë, sepse ne kemi qenë në drejtime të ndryshme.
12. Dhe ne kemi qenë të bindur se All-llahut nuk mund t'i shmangemi në tokë e as nuk mund t'i shpëtojmë Atij duke ikur.
13. Dhe ne, sapo e dëgjuam udhëzimin (Kur'anin), i besuam atij, e kush i beson Zotit të vet, ai nuk i frikësohet ndonjë dëmtimi e as ndonjë padrejtësie..

Aishja r.a trans se ka thene i Derguari i Allahut a.s .- U krijuan engjet prej drite dhe I krjiuan xhindet nga flaka e pa tym dhe u krijua Ademi nga ajo qe është pershkruar juve (pra balta) trans Ahmedi dhe Muslimi.

Safije bint heje r.a transmeton se Pejgamberi a.s tha -Me te vërtetë shejtani ecën ne ne trupin e birit te Ademit nëpërmjet rrugëve te gjakut.(Buhari dhe Muslimi)

Ebu Hurejra r.a trans se ka then I derguari I Allahut.-Ska ndonjë te lindur qe lind dhe mos e ngacmoje shejtani e pastaj qan me ze te lartë përveç te birit te merjemes dhe nenes se tij”(Buhari dhe Muslimi)

Abdullah ibn Mesudi trans u përmend tek I derguari I Allahut a.s një burrë qe fjeti naten gjersa u zbardh e doli dielli pa u fal e ai tha.Atij burri I urinoi shejtani ne dy veshet ose tek njeri vesh” (trans Buhari dhe Muslimi)

Ebu katadeh ka then se I derguari I Allahut ka thënë- Ëndrra e mirë është prej Allahut dhe e keqa është prej shejtanit.Kush shikon ndonjë ëndërr te keqe dhe e urren le të pershtyje tre herë nga krahu I majte I shpatulles e te kërkoje mbrojtje prej shejtanit tek Allahu sepse ajo nuk do ta demtoje atë (Buhariu dhe Muslimi)

Ebi Sejd el kudri r.a tras se I derguari I Allahut a.s ka thënë: nëse dikush prej jush I hapet goja te vendosi dorne e tij ne goje sepse shejtani hyn në të”(Muslimi)

Hadithet për këtë janë te shumta e këto mjaftojnë për atë qe kërkon te vertetn. Na qartesohet se egzistojne xhindet dhe shejtanet prej xhindeve e nuk ka dyshim për të e nuk polimezon asnjë për këtë përveç mendjemedhenjve e atyre që ndjekin epshet dhe jo udhezimin e Allahut.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Llojet e magjise*

_Llojet e magjise janë tetë:_

E para magjia e keldamijineve dhe keshdajinijeve te cilët adhurojne shtatë planetet.Ata besojnë se palnetet drejtojnë gjithesine
E dyta magjia e ngatarresave dhe imagjinatave dhe e shpirtave te fortë.Pastaj err-Razi argumenton se ngatarresa le gjurme tek njeriu sepse njeriu mund te eci ne një trung mbi toke enuk mund te eci vete nëse ai trungu është mbi lume. Thane doktoret e kohës kur hasnin dike qe I dilte gjak nga hunda e ndalonin atë te shikonte ne gjërat me ngjyrë te kuqe ndërsa atë qe kishte semundjen e tokes e ndalonin te shikonte ne gjërat e ndritshme dhe nga rrotullimi ne një vend. E vazhdon er-Rrazi me llojet e magjise te cilat nuk kanë rëndësi e neto ka disa gabime e për këtë po eleme për pjesen e meposhteme.

*Vertetesimi e qartesimi I llojeve te magjise.*


Nga studimi I ndarjes se llojeve te magjise sipas er-Rrazit dhe Er-Rragib dhe dijetarëve te tjerë mbi magjine gjen qe ato qe shtuan ne magji gjeraqe nuk I takojne asaj për shkak se ato u mbeshten shumë ne kuptimin gjuhesor te magjise qe është magjepse dhe fshehje e shkakut.kështu ata futen ne magji dhe gjërat e çuditshme futjen ne sherr te dy personave te cileve u fshihet shkaku .Këto nuk kanë vlerë për ne por ne këtë shkrim do të flasim për magjine vërtetë qe bazohet shejtani tek xhindet..Ka gjëra te tjera me rëndësi qe duhet ti sqarojme e ato qe permendi Er-Rrazi dhe er-Ragib për ndikimin e planeteve.E vërteta është se ne besojme se ato qe ato veprojnë me urdhërin e Zotit e me urdhërin e Zotit nuk ndikojne ne krijesat e tjera asnjëherë.Disa thonë se magjistaret flasin nne emër te palneteveose shenjave të tyre e pasi u flasin atyre plotesohet magjia e tyre perpapra shikuesit.

Pergjigja nëse ndodh vërtetë kjo nuk është nga ndikimet e planeteve por nga ndikimet dhe veprimet e shejtanit për magjistaret e humbur si dhe format e tjera kur idhujtaret u flisnin idhujve të tyre prej guri.Ishin shejtanet qe u pergjigjeshin atyre me ze qe degjohej nga Brenda idhujve e ata mendonin se ata ishin zotera.rrugët e humbura janë shumë dhe Allahu na largofte te keqen e shejtaneve dhe njerve.

*Si e thërret (afron magjistari) xhindin?*

Marreveshja mes magjistarit e shejtanit. Ne shumicen e rasteve marreveshja mes magjistarit e shejtanit kërkon që magjistari të veprojë disa vepra, shirku e kufri te shfaqura e te fshehta qe pastaj shejtani te cohet ne sherbimin e tij ose I sjell dike qe ti sherbeje.

Ne shumicen e rasteve marreveshja bëhet midis magjistarit dhe prijesit te fisit te xhindeve dhe ky prijes urdheron ndonjë pauses mendjelehte nga fisi I tij qe ti sherbej këtij magjistari e ti bindet atij ne zbatimin e urdhervae te tij p.sh. ndonjë lajm për diçka qe ka ndodhur, ndarje midis dy personave, apo bashkimin ne dashuri të tyre apo ta beje burrin qe mos ti afrohet gruas se tij etj., qe do ti sqarojm më vonë. Magjistari me venien ne sherbim te xhindit bën ato pune te keqija qe do dhe nëse ai xhindi e kundershton atë , magjistari I bën adhurim prijesit te xhindeve apo bën vepra qe I pëlqejnë atij. Dhe ky priejes ose e ndeshkon atë xhind ose e urdheron, ose ve një xhind tjetër ne sherbim te tij.

E për këtë gjë gjen qe lidhjet mes magjistarit dhe xhindit qe I sherbejne janë te bazuara ne urrejtje. Ky xhind ne shumë raste e demton magjistarin pa e ditur ai, si dhimbje kokë te perhershme, pagjumesi dhe trembje naten e rreh po kështu mund te veproje dhe me familjne e magjistarit. Ne shumicen e rasteve magjistari nuk bën fëmijë sepse xhindi ia vret foshnjen ne miter kur është magjistareose gruaz te magjistarit para se te plotesohet krijimi I saj. Kjo gjë është e njohur tek magjistaret dhe disa prej tyre e kanë lënë magji qe te lindnin fëmijë.Më kujtohet kur isha duke kenduar një grua te sëmurë qe e kish kapur magjia e kur I lexova kuran foli xhindi ne gjuhën e saj e tha.

-Unë nuk mund te dal prej sa.
Thashe -Pse?
Tha-Sepse trembem se mos më vret magjistari.
Thashe –Largohu nga ky vend ne një vend tjetër qe nuk e di magjistari.
Tha –Do te dërgoje pas meje xhind tjetër qe te me sjelle tek ai.
I thashë po e pranove islamin ose e shfaq pendimin tënd me sinqeritet mundet me ndihmën e Allahut te mesoj disa ajete kurani qe te shpetojne nga këto xhinde mosbesimtare et mbroje prej tyre.
Tha –Jo nuk e pranoj islamin do të qëndroj kështu kristian.
I thashë nuk ka dhunë ne fe por e rendesihme është te dalësh nga kjo grua.
Tha nuk dal.
Thashe –Atëherë me ndihmën e Allahut do të lexoj kuran derisa te digjesh e pastaj e qellova fort e filloi te qaje.
Tha do të dal do të dal dhe doli .E falenderimi I takon Allahut e miresia është prej Tij. Dhe dihet sa me shumë mohim e gjëra te ndyra te beje magjistari aq me I bindur dhe I shpejte ne zbatimin e urdherave është xhindi dhe e kundërta.

*Si e thërret xhindin magjistari?*

Për këtë rrugët janë te shumta qe perbejne sihr dhe mohim(kufer)te qartë e do përmend prej tyre inshAllah tet rrugë nga llojet e idhujtarise dhe mohimit kur kam permbledhur gjërat ne çdo rrugë. Dhe I përmend këto sepse disa muslimanë nuk mund te dallojne mjekimin me kuran me mjekimin me magji. I pari (me kuran) është lidhje me besimin ne Zotin I dyti është lidhje me shejtanin(magjia).

E lind paraqitesi tek njerëzit e thjeshtë kur disa magjistare u lexojnë për te sheruar semundjen fshehin pjeset e kufrit(mohimit) dhe shfaqin sipas tyre disa fjale prej kuranit qe te mendoje I semuri se sherimi është me kuran. Dhe I semuri bën çdo gjë qe I thotë magjistari genjeshtar. Qëllimi im është qe vellezerit e mi muslimane te largohen nga këto rrugë te se keqes e te humbjes e tu qartesohet rruga qe ndjekin kriminelet.

----------


## fisniku-student

*    Si e thërret xhindin magjistari?*

*  Mynyra e pare: Rruga e Ilkamit*

    Hyn magjistari ne dhomen e tij te erret dhe ndez zjar e vendos ne zjarr disa gjëra qe leshojne tym sipas temës se kërkuar.nëse do qe te ndaje dy veta apo ty fuse armiqesi ose urretje etj vendos ne zjarr gjëra qe leshojne ere te mirë.pastaj fillon magjistari te lexoje lexime me përmbajtje idhujtarie.Ky lexim është I një shkrimi pakuptim qe perbehet nga betimi xhindit tek zoteria e tij e kerkesa e magjistarit ndaj xhindit ne emër te te madhit të tyre,si disa llo0je mohimi e idhujtarie, si madheshtimi I te medhenjve prej xhindeve e lutje te shumta dërguar atyre.Me kusht qe magjistari mbi te qoftë mallkimi I Allahut te jetë I papaster ose xhunub ose te veshe rroba te pista.Pasi te mbaroje nga leximi I tij me kuptimet e mohimit shafaqet para tij një imazh ne formën e qenit. Gjerperit ose çfarëdo formë tjetër dhe magjistari e urdheron atë për atë qe kërkon.Ndonjeher nuk I shfaqet gjë atij por degjon ze e ndonjeher nuk degjon asgjë por lidh diçka nga shenjat e personit te cilit I bëhet magji, si floke ose cope nga rrobat e tij, me eren e djerses se tij pastaj e urdheron xhindit poer atë qe kërkon.


    Si përfundim nga studimi I kësaj rrugë qartesohet se;
    Xhindi do dhomat te erreta.
    Xhindi do erera te keqija
    Është nga shirku I shfaqur e I hapur ne këto rrugë betimi ne xhin ose lutjet e shumta drejtuar atij.
    Xhindi e do të pisten dhe shejtanet afrohen tek njerzit e piste.

*    Mynyra e dytë: Rruga e therjes*

    Sjell magjistari zog ose kafshe ose pule ose pellumb me cilësi te caktuara sipas kerkeses se xhindit e ne shumicen e rasteve ne ngjyrë te zeze sepse xhindet e pëlqejnë ngjyren e zeze.Pastaj ther atë pa përmendur emrin e Allahut ne te por permned ndonjë emër xhindi dhe lyen me gjakun e saj te semurin e ndonjëherë nuk e ben këtë gjë. Pastaj e hedh atë ne rrenoja puse apo vende te shkreta te cilat ne shumicen e rasteve janë vendbanime te xhindeve e nuk pemend emrin e Zotit kur e hedh atë e pastaj kthehet ne shtepin e tij e lexon lexime me kuptime idhujtarie ose mohimi e pastaj urdheron xhindin për atë qe deshiron.
    Si përfundim ai bën idhujtari ne këtë rrugë me dy çështje.
    E para therja për xhindin është e ndaluar siç rane dakort dijetaret e pare.Sigurisht ajo është shirk ose idhujtari sepse therja për dike tjetër përveç allahut nuk lejohet për njerzit e as te haje prej saje e jo me te veproje me te.Por megjithatë injorantet ne çdo kohe e vend eveprojne këtë gjë te ndyre.thotë Jahje ibn Jahja –më tha Ueheb –S edisa magjistare nxorren ujë nga një burim dhe qe te vazhdonte te dilte ujë prej tij theren diçka për xhindet dhe me to ushqyen njerzit.arriti lajmi tek ibn Shihab Ez-Zuhri qe tha.Ai their ashtu qe nuk I lejohet dhe ushqeu me atë qe nuk u lejohet.
    Ndaloi I derguari I Allahut nga ngrenia e therjes për xhindeve ne sahihun e Muslimit nga hadithi qe trasn Ali ibn Talib se profeti a.s tha “A mallkoi Allahu atë qe theri ne emër te dikujt tjetër përveç Allahut”
    E dyta Leximi ne përmbajtje idhujtarie (shirku) është shqiptim ose shkrim me heroglife, gjatë kohës kur thërret xhindin e ajo përmban shirk të hapur siç përmend shejik Islam Ibn Tejmije ne shumë libra te tij.

* Mynyra e tretë: Rruga e gjerave te ndyra*

    Kjo rrugë është njohur mes magjistareve dhe ai qe merret me te ka me vete një grup të madh shejtanesh dhe I zbatojne urdherat e tij sepse ai magjistari qe bën kufer (mohim) është ateist. Kjo rrugë perbehet si me poshtë.Cohet magjistari I mallkuar vesh mbeshtjellje kurani ne kembet e tij ne formën e kepuceve e pastaj futet me ten e banje e fillon e elxon gjëra pa kuptim me përmbajtje kufri Brenda banjes.Pastaj del ulet ne dhomen e tij e urdheron xhindin poer atë qe do e gjen xhindet ne zbatimin e urdherave te tije të gjitha këto sepse ai mohoi Zotin madheshtor dhe u be vëlla me vellezerit e tij shejtane.Ai e meriton humbjen e qartë mbi te qoftë mallkimi I Zotit te botrave.Kusht për këtë lloj magjistari është qe te veproj prej gjynaheve te mëdha përveç atyre qe permendem si veprimi I harameve, veoprim I homseksualeve,imoralite me gra te huaja ose shrajes e Zotit ose fesë e të gjitha këto I kenaqin shejtanet prej xhindeve.

*  Mynyra e katerte: Rruga e pislluqeve*

    Ne këtë ruge maagjistari I mallkuar shkruan sure nga suret e kuranit te nderuar me gjakun e menstruacioneve ose me pislluqe te tjera pastaj lexon gjëra te pakuptimta me origjinë idhujtarie e shafqet xhindi te cilin e urdheron për atë qe deshiron e nuk mund te fshihet mohimi ne këtë lloj ruge sepse tallja me suret e kuranit te nderuar është mohim I Allahut me tepër qe I shkruan me gjëra te pista. Mbrohemi me Allahun nga këto gjëra te pista dhe kërkojmë prej tij te na e marrë shpirtin me besim. Amin.

*  Mynyra e peste: Rruga e tenkijes*

    Ne ket rrugë magjistari mallkimi I Allahut qoftë mbi te shkruan sure nga suret e kuranit me shkronja te vecuara mbrapsht nga fundi ne fillim. Pastaj fillon te lexoje permbatje idhujtarie e shafqet xhindi te cilit I shfaq kerkesen e tij. Kjo rrugë gjithashtu është e ndaluar bashke me shirkun dhe mohimin qe përmban.

* Mynyra e gjashtë: Rruga e tenxhij ose e horoskopit*

    Tek kjo rrugë magjistari kërkon duke vezhguar yjet e veçantë e pastaj magjistari lexon gjëra te pakuptimta me përmbajtje mohimi kundrejt Zotit pastaj fillon te beje levizje të ndryshme sikur po I zbret shpirti I yllit po ne te vërtetë ai adhuron yllin e bën sikur adhuron Zotin e kjo është prej llojeve te idhujtarise adhurimi I dikujt tjetër përveç Allahut. Kështu shejtanet ia plotesojne kerkesat atij e mednon magjistari se ylli e ndihmoi atë e genjejne shejtanet e I thojne se kjo magji nuk zgjidhet nëse shfaqet përsëri ky yll. Ka yje qe shfaqen njëherë ne vit dhe ata presin shfaqen e tij pastaj fillojnë ti lexojnë e ti luten e yllit qe tu zgjidhe magjine.Nuk mund te fshihet dhe ne këtë ruge madherimi I krijesave dhe lutjen tek të tjerë përveç Zotit dhe kjo është idhujtari ose shirk.

* Rruga e shtatë: Rruga e falltarise duke lexuar pellemben e dores*

    Ne këtë rrugë magjistari merr një fëmijë te vogël qe s'ka arritur moshen e pjekurise me kusht te jetë pa abdes pastaj ia merr pellemben e dores e vizaton një drejtkendesh ose figure gjometrike dhe shkruan rreth tij gjëra te pakuptimta dhe përmbajtje idhujtarie. E shkruan ne te gjitha anet e figures,pastaj vendos doren e femijes ne mes te drejtkendeshit vaj dhe lule ngjyrë blu ose boje blu dhe pastaj vendos flete ne fytyren e femijes e I vendos një kapele qe te qëndrojë fleta pastaj mbulohet femija I gjithi me një rrobe te rëndë dhe femija shikon ne doren e tij. Sigurisht ai nuk e dallon atë sepse është erresiree magjistari fillon te lexoje përmbajtje idhujtarie e nëse femija ndjen se u ndricua vendi dhe shikon një pamje qe leviz ne doren e tij I thotë magjistari femijes.
    Çfarë shikon? Thotë femija-Shoh para meje pamjen e një burri- thotë magjistari –Thuaji atij kështu dhe kështu dhe leviz pamja sipas kerkeses dhe ne disa raste I shfaqet pamja si engjell por ne realitet është shejtan prej xhindeve. Dhe ne këtë rrugë përdoren rrugë te cilat meritojnë denimin e Zotit te cilat permbjane mohim dhe idhujtari.

*Mynyra e tetë: Ndjekja e gjurmeve*

    Ne këtë rrugë I semuri kërkon disa shenja copa nga shamia ose kemisha ose çdo gjë tjetër qe mban ere nga djersa e te semurit..Pastaj lidh këtë shami në fund nyje dhe katër gisht larg nyjese kap fort me dorë dhe lexon kuran për te mashtruar njerzit dhe mbas leximit te kuranit lexon pjesë idhujtarie dhe mohimi me ze te ulet pe rte thirrur xhindet e I thotë.-Nëse sëmundja është shkak te xhindeve shkurtoje atë e nëse është semundje për doctor beje atë dhe mat me gishta copen .

*Si përfundim*

    Mashtrimi I te semurit me lexim kurani ne fillim dhe pastaj lexon pjesë kufri ose shirku. Kjo për te menduar I semuri se po e sheron me kuran por ai fshehtas lexon gjëra te ndaluara.

    Kerkimi ndihmë nga xhindet e lutja kushtuar kundrejt tyre janë të gjitha idhujtari.
    Xhindet genjejne shumë enga ta kuptosh se ky xhind është I sinqertë apo genjeshtar ne këto çështje. Kemi provuar shumë magjistare e ndonjeher qenë te sinqertë e shum here qenë genjeshtare saqë na kanë ardhë te semuret dhe kanë then se I semuri kishte sy. Pasi I lexuam kuran filloi të fliste xhindi tek ai e nuk kishte sy e shumë raste te tilla.

*Shenjat nga te cilat njihet magjistari
    Nëse gjen një shenjë te vetme tek ndonjë sherues dije se ai është magjistar*

    I kërkon te semurit emrin e nenes, emrin e tij ose emrin e te atit.
    Merr shenja nga i semuri si rroba floke etj
    Nëse ther diçka nuk përmend emrin e Zotit dhe lyen me gjak te semurin.
    Shkruan hiroglife pakuptim
    Lexon gjëra me kuptim ose pakuptim.
    I jep te semurit një nuske e cila përmban brenda thonj zhive shkronja ose numra te pakuptimte.
    Urdheron te semurin te veçohet prej njerzve ne shumicen e rasteve dhe për dyzet ditë dhe kjo argumenton se xhindi qe I sherben magjistarit është kristian.
    I jep te semurit gjëra ti gropose ne toke
    I jep fleta te semurit ti djege dhe te tymoset me to.
    Belbezon fjale pa kuptim
    Ndonjeher magjistari e njofton te semurin për emrin e tij vendin e tij dhe problemin me te cilin erdhi.
    I shkruan gjëra te vecnata idhujtarie ne një flete ose I shkruan ne krehof te bardhe dhe e urdheron te seumurin ta trese dhe ta pije
    Nëse meson se një person është magjistar ki kujdes tek shkurja tek ai dhe kujto fjalën e Profetit Alejhi Selam: ”Kush shkon tek fallxhori dhe beson atë qe ai thotë net e vërtetë e ka mohuar atë qe I zbriti Muhamedit a.s (KURANIN)”


>>>

----------

